# K750i VS W700i



## sagsall4u (Jul 15, 2006)

ppl i'm gonna buy 1 of these phones in the next week. pls tell me which one is better.
has anyone used the w700i  as it has soft focus how will be pictures affected.
and what advantages do the w700i have over d K750i. prices tooo.. 
thanks in advance


----------



## True Geek (Jul 15, 2006)

k750 is almost same as w700i.
k750i has autofocus, w700i hasn't
w700i comes wid 256MB card, k750i doesnt
w700i has Walkman logo, k750i doesnt
Both have same sound quality
in my opinion, k750i look better
plus w700i may have more battery life, but i am not sure


----------



## coolendra (Jul 15, 2006)

dude.. go for w700i...

first of all.... u'll get those awesome fantopia earphones.....
plus dedicated walkman player...
256 mb card...
camera features is same as 750i....

so jst go 4 it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 15, 2006)

W700i camera does not have autofocus, which is a major disadvantage as compared to the K750i camera
On the other hand, u can flash the K750i with W800i firmware, and get the Walkman media player
Also, the K750i looks much better than the W700i anyday
So, I would suggest the K750i


----------



## coolendra (Jul 15, 2006)

go 4 w700i..... coz....

1. u wont get those awesome fantopia earfones newher !!!
2. 256mb mem. card..
3.dedicated mp3 walkman player.
4.awesome 2mp camera


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 15, 2006)

As abhijit said get the K750i coz its camera is better and sound quality between the two is same only the 700i has walkman brand name


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jul 15, 2006)

go 4 k750i much cheaper


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 15, 2006)

i bought k750i today, it has got a good camera and sound quality is also amazing.


----------



## Prince Stephen Ranji (Jul 15, 2006)

SE doesnt support 3G & symbian softwares so make a wise decision before you buy,try Nokia 6630 which is cheaper than K750i it have all good features which SE lacks.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks for ur responses guys... 
but u guys missed out on 1 thing ..
W700i has soft focus .. how does that help... is it much worse than autofocus.
and what r d  pros of d fantopia earphones.. many r saying d sound quality is d same what about the prices in mumbai..

I'm still confused


----------



## maheshmax (Jul 16, 2006)

hi guys
see w 700 i dedicated phone for music
if u carefully watch the walkman series can switch on in off line mode
that means without catching network
tecknilly most of the power is consumed by the network so most of your battery is saved that u can utilise lisining to music
while as the earphone is concern it provides those flaps so that it fits your ear as it is flexible to give optimum sound quality by blocking the outside sound also while camera is concern the auto focus it only useful for close photograph
so it is up to u what is your priority music of photograph
on to me if i were u i would choose the w700
because the camera quality is not bad


----------



## freakanomics (Jul 16, 2006)

k750i rocks!!!Best Choice..


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 16, 2006)

I think the W700i is better. It has better (and richer) looks (K750i kinda looks cheap). The sound quality of the special walkman headset(HPM-70) is awesome. Also comes with a more capacious card(so you don't have to worry about buying a new one right away). The lack of auto focus shouldn't be a major problem. I would also suggest you take a look at Nokia 6681 and Samsung X700, excellent phones.


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 16, 2006)

get a K750i...

buy HP-70 earphones(walkman series one) as an accessory and u'll have the sound quality exact as w700i coz k750i also has megabass and also get a 1 gb card...the whole package i.e. k750i + 1 gb card + HP-70 shud cost u arnd 14.5K...

and later on upgrade ur k750i to w800i ...thats it, thats all u need....autofocus is a must if you need accurate good quality pictures...

i also think that k750i looks more decent and also it has a sliding camera cover...which is again a good thing for the camera lens and the battery life is also very good

w700i is also as good as k750i except the autofocus and sliding but at the end it depends on u....go to the showroom have a look at both of the phones and then think and decide that which one pleases u most and than go for that coz both of them are good so u wont loose anything.....thats the best way to buy a phone...here in this forum we can only advice u.....but ultimately its what u want, so go to the showroom and see what ur heart says....

ENjoy...


----------



## nirubhai (Jul 18, 2006)

*there are very fine differences between SE k750 and w700*

*focus*
k750 has auto focus (AF). and w700 has fixed focus (FF) lense.
fixed focus means, everything from a minimum distance to infinity is in focus. for w700 the minimum distance is something like 4.8cm.... (check on the camera lense)
auto focusing in k750 takes a second or more. till the rectangle becomes green.
where as for fixed focus u can just press the button... no need to focus. it is truly 'aim n shoot'.
but, with focusing (AF) you can do some tricks after experience. especially with macro mode. and u can get appriciable results.
for normal user fixed focus is best.

there are few more differences in camera

*zoom*
in w700 you can not zoom whilst in higher resolution (1632x1224)... a big minus! but i think thats the limitation due to fixed focus...
also, u can zoom 2x for the picture size 640x480
i havn't checked it. but, then the specified 4x zoom must be for the smallest size 160x120

*flash*
here w700 has a winning point
in k750 images taken with flash turns yellowish in shade
but w700 renders colors correctly with flash

*camera cover*
again w700 has plus point with the cover
the sliding camera cover of k750 damages photo sensor of camera
it affects physical stability of mobile when kept on plain surface
also, the metal coating of camera cover normally sheds off after overuse
w700 has a button which rotates a small lid... i feel that is better


*some other differences to notice*

*sound quality*
this is not my personal opinion but, the sound quality seems to be less than w800 and almost equal to k750

*battery*
w700 uses lithium ion battery (Li-Ion)
whereas, k750 uses lithium polymer battery (Li-Po)
they both claim to be having same talktime... but the batteries are different
if u guessed it, the lithium ion are cheaper!

*memory card*
considering the price, u can easily replace ur memory card for cheaper rates. so this can not be a point of difference here.
my friend got 1gb in exchange with 256mb for the difference of rs. 900.
but, k750 supports cards upto 2gb. whereas, w700 has 4gb cards available & might go up to 8gb. more than enough space for music! so w700 has a big plus here.

*price*
there is hardly a price difference of rs. 1000
which should not be a major issue

and after all the w700 has software features of w-series... for walkman
or you can also try the options by *suave_guy*
but flashing is not that easy... so be careful


*verdict*
if you are music addict, choose w700
if you are keen in camera, avoid w700


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2006)

The sound quality of W700i is better than K750i, way better. I don't think there is any reason to choose K750i over W700i.


----------



## prankie (Jul 18, 2006)

W800i had autofocus... if w700i is exact replica of the former than it must also have auto focus....


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 18, 2006)

what kind of sound quality are you talking about. is it the loudspeaker sound or the normal earphone playback sund  .. and will it help if i buy the earphones which come with W700i. and are there any security issue's with the phone .. any software prob.  ????????


----------



## nirubhai (Jul 18, 2006)

sound quality of speakers is almost same like k750
the difference is in the headsets
i don't have the exact headset model right now
no doubt those headsets are better than k750
they just seem to be slightly inferior to w800... but shouldn't be an issue

about software & security....
java phones hardly has any security issues
and the software is stable. more stable than any symbian phone...

and yes, the  exact minimum distance for w700 camera is 4.3cm... i just checked it
k750 has 4.8cm

although it hardly matters... i gave it just for the details


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2006)

I m about to buy a K750i too, but the current price drops in sony phones has again confused me

K750i in Lucknow : Rs 12.5k
W700i : Rs 13.7k

K750i - Autofocus + walkman brand, UI + 256 MB Card = W700i

if u not into imaging then W700I is what u should get....u won't miss autofocus, besides the camera shutter of W700i seems better then K750i (good for taking secret pics)...& 256 MB standlone card costs about Rs 2000

although...if u getting a phone, for camera only, then get K750i, if camera is not the most important thing for u, then get W700i


----------



## freakanomics (Jul 18, 2006)

k750i better than w700i....go for it..


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 19, 2006)

o.k guys made my decision and d winner is 
D K750i  <applause>
let me tell u why d k750i is better.
1: IT has autofocus 
2: black is better than gold  coz d w700 looks like d phone from nokia  u know  for chicks 
3:if i buy the fantopia earphones and a 1gb card  d phone wud be even better than d w800i( i hate d 800i's white n orange look}

so its a win win situation coz i wud get a good cam and a good media player ..   what say u ppl ..... anyways thankx u all for helping me out .


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey guys can you all just let me know is k750i connectable to fantopia ear phones of W series phone?Whats the price of it?
  Thanks,


----------



## freakanomics (Jul 19, 2006)

Now, thatz a cool decision, sagsall4u, cheers!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 20, 2006)

i'd say if u exchange the k750i's mem card wid a256mb one and buy the fontopia's earbuds it'd cost actually more than w700i! so choose wisely!


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 22, 2006)

Guys  check out the price i''m getting for d K750i
K750i 11.5k
memory pro duo  
256mb-850
512-1100
1 Gb-1500

so im  getting  the phone with 1Gb mem at13000 k  cool na!!!


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 25, 2006)

WHERE are u getting the 1GB memory stick duo pro for 1500 bucks???


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 25, 2006)

yea i agree wih what Abhijit is asking...cos the prices u mention are unlikely for the memory duo pro. Have a look at this: 

*search.ebay.in/search/search.dll?cgiurl=*cgi.ebay.in/ws/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=memory+pro+duo

a 512 megs costs above 2k...be careful what u buy...cos if u get the wrong card no ways is it gonna work in an SE.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 25, 2006)

hey abhijit n ice .. guys  u cant buy or compare prices from ebay  coz dudes  ebay sucks for cellphones
i went to a dealer in MUMBAI and personally checked out the prices and cards.  so the prices i quioted are true.. u just need to find the right dealer.
and for the last time EBAY SUCKZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 27, 2006)

got the phone yesterday.4 12900 with a gb memory
1st impressions
images dont do it justice .its quite small. joystick no problem . will give more in 2 days


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 27, 2006)

which dealer did u go to?
please.....tell me......


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 28, 2006)

d dealer shop is in mumbai.
exact location is chembur (E)
the shop name is G3 communications
as they keep only 1 set at a time, call him at 022 25237878 and ask him about the price and stuff.


----------



## ashnik (Jul 30, 2006)

congrats bro, u got exact prices. and thanks for the no.


----------



## xxxalexxx (Jul 2, 2009)

w700 is good dude just go for it....




_____________________________________________

 outsourcing solution in Bpo and Call center


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

wtf?
 look at the date dude


----------

